# butt sniffing/pushing?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ozzy, has been acting weird lately (which you can read about in my post "nice to one person, mean to the other?" and "ear biting")

hyper was standing on the very edge of the top platform, when ozzy came over, started sniffing hyper's butt. hyper liftted her tail, ozzy then stuck her nose right into hyper's butthole and lifted her head higher and higher till hyper was doing a head stand holding on for life, it was funny actually, but why has ozzy been behaving this way lately? thank you


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like Hyper may be in heat.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how can you tell if they are in heat?


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Strange behavouir - Kind of like what you've been describing.
My girls also tend to hump and sniff each others bums alot, and when Dotty and Roxy are out together, Dotty usually chases after Roxy attempting to mount her :lol: 

Ozzy might just be being over protective of Hyper.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

My girls sniff each other's butts, and so do my roommate's rats... I think it's just kind of a "getting to know you" thing, like with dogs.


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

i can tell my girls are in heat when one sticks her tail up and the other mounts her like a buck.


----------

